# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  SoulFu 1.6 or saving a game

## Sordelka

Anyone knows where and how to get soulfu to save games on Ubuntu. I found the 1.5 deb but it doesn't have the save feature.

Thanks!

----------


## Yeti can't ski

I went through the forums of Soulfu and checked its license. It is more freeware than free software and, as a result, it is unlikely that anyone will invest much time or effort porting it to GNU/Linux, Debian or Ubuntu... It is really a shame, but without the possibility of saving the game does not have much sense.

----------

